# Blood in Stool, how do you know?



## Just-pooped (Jul 12, 2007)

I have heard that black "tar-like" stools mean there is blood from upper digestive system, but what if there are just some really dark spots running through the stool? Would the whole thing be black, or would some really dark places (not quite black, more like the darkest brown can get) mean that there is blood in it? It has only been happening for a couple days, and I have had some pain after I eat that is not normal for me...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They can test the stool to see if it is blood.Other things can turn stool black or look black in the stool. Pepto Bismol is one common thing that can make stools or part of the stool turn black.


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

I know exactly what you mean. I have that "swirl" in my BMs sometimes and I know I don't have internal bleeding. I've been through the whole gammit of test because of a Crohn's diagnosis and I had no occult blood. I'm not sure what it is. Spinach salads often produces it. ??.To me it looks like more compacted feces mixed with newer looser feces. Though again, I have no idea. But if you aren't sure that you are not bleeding I wouldn't mess around. Go get tested


----------



## Can't_Wait_Won't_Wait (Oct 7, 2007)

if youv'e got blood in your stool frequently it could be a sign of bowel cancer, so you should go get it checked out as soon as possible. (not trying to scare you or anything!!)


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I was really bleeding bad and went to the GI for it, first thing he said was "what color is the blood?" I said bright red and he said that's good, he said that means it's fresh blood, he said the darker the color and more black or brown in color it's from higher up in the digestive track and it's older blood he said that's when you need to worry. Bright red blood is a fissure or hemmoroid.


----------

